# January '15 Official MOTM Voting Thread



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*









We have 4 members nominated for Member of the Month
It's up to you to decide who deserves January's MOTM Title.

The winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.


Polls will end on January 31st.

*​*Marden64
[email protected]
Slammed2014Eco
BrianV​*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! Thanks j ..


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Voted. G'luck all!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We really need your attention to these Details VOTE in the COTM/MOTM Threads Please !

​VoTe for me Brian V


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
Once again, four worthy candidates all of who deserve special recognition for their unique contributions to CruzeTALK's hallowed forums. Alas the rule book says I must vote three off the island.

There, the deed is done. Best of luck to one and all as you're all winners in my book.

Now stay coZy amd keep on CruZeN.
- -
Ulysses


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> .
> Once again, four worthy candidates all of who deserve special recognition for their unique contributions to CruzeTALK's hallowed forums. Alas the rule book says I must vote three off the island.
> 
> There, the deed is done. Best of luck to one and all as you're all winners in my book.
> ...


Your posts inspire me


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Your posts inspire me


*Aw shucks, folks, I'm speechless.*



_Cowardly Lion: Courage! What makes a king out of a slave? Courage! What makes the flag on the mast to wave? Courage! What makes the elephant charge his tusk in the misty mist, or the dusky dusk? What makes the muskrat guard his musk? Courage! What makes the sphinx the seventh wonder? Courage! What makes the dawn come up like thunder? Courage! What makes the Hottentot so hot? What puts the "ape" in apricot?

What have they got that I ain't got? 

Dorothy, Scarecrow, Tin Woodsman: Courage! 
Cowardly Lion: You can say that again! _


easter egg included in each and every post​


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

So Jerry at Bad News Racing will get a $25 gift card to Bad News Racing? lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not if ya VOTE for ME , Brian V .


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Feel like I'm sitting in a political race lol


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Okay logged on the desktop just to vote ;D


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

_BrianV got my vote, great contributor to this board. LOL, and I haven't even heard of the other three. _


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

NickD said:


> _BrianV got my vote, great contributor to this board. LOL, and I haven't even heard of the other three. _


*Yeah, Brian's a real poppet*. :happy:

The other three guys are out tonight campaigning door-to-door, pressing flesh and hugging babies. Wasting their time though, 'cause Brian's from Chicago and has the machine behind him.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

CEBT would like to see this thread , So here ya go CEBT .............


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

​Vote for Me Brian V ....


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

brian v said:


> We really need your attention to these Details VOTE in the COTM/MOTM Threads Please !
> 
> ​VoTe for me Brian V


Subliminal message? Suddenly I feel like voting....:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Vote for Pedro


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Danny , we can see that you made IT out of the trunk ..



​Vote for Me Brian V . Thanks ..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I usually save my vote til the last minute for tie-breakers on these. VOTEd early on this one


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted just now. Logged into my Laptop for this special occasion.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Danny do I get a Mod Tag ? Come on man I did let ya out of Me Trunk .... 
VOTE ....​VoTe for Me Brian V.....................


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

*Super Bowl Sunday Winner , January 2015 MOTM Winner: brianv*

I Was trying to get 20 Votes , But some ones did not show Up ............and I know whom they are .............


----------

